# Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Sample Images



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 26, 2014)

```
<p>PhotographyBlog has posted a lot of sample images from the Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens.</p>
<p><strong>From PhotographyBlog<em>

</em></strong><em>“Ahead of our full review, here are 51 sample images taken with the Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM lens, mounted on a Canon EOS 7D Mark II. </em><em>The Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM is a moderately wide pancake prime lens for DSLRs with APS-C sized sensors, offering a 35mm equivalent focal range of 38.4mm. </em><em>A gallery of 51 sample images taken with the Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM lens”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_efs_24mm_f_2_8_stm_photos/" target="_blank">View the sample images</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 26, 2014)

My copy was delivered by the big brown truck last night. I'm looking forward to playing around with it over the long holiday weekend. 

And after that I like the idea of just leaving it on an old Rebel as a "compact, no excuses to bring with, take anywhere" camera.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 26, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > My copy was delivered by the big brown truck last night. I'm looking forward to playing around with it over the long holiday weekend.
> ...



I think that he/she will borrow it less often. The colours appear as great on the STM as the IS lens, from this initial impression. However, IS is addictive for a walkaround lens.


----------



## bseitz234 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd say this lens is definitely worth its price, but that's probably not giving it enough credit, given its price. I'd be very happy with it if I'd paid $300, but at half that, it's a no-brainer. I haven't missed IS yet, either, although part of that is that for most of what I've used it for, there's enough subject motion that it wouldn't help at slower than 1/50. I've just been getting more comfortable letting my ISO creep up to 3200 if I need it at 1/50 and f/2.8. Plus, combine that with the super small size and light weight, and this lens has pretty much lived on my 7D since I got it. It even came on a horseback ride this morning, and was great.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 26, 2014)

The lens looks very good across the frame, but quite honestly I found the smoothness and tonal graduation from the 7DII really impressive !


----------



## JohnnyPockets (Nov 26, 2014)

This lens will most likely be replacing my 40. I've been happy with its performance but I always need to take two big steps back to get the shot I want.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 26, 2014)

GraFax said:


> e17paul said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



Here's hoping! Good Luck  
The problem with reading this site is that I keep wanting to add to my kit


----------



## junkwerks (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts or knowledge of why Canon went EFS instead of EF with this lens? Seems like a good match with the 40 for FF.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 27, 2014)

junkwerks said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or knowledge of why Canon went EFS instead of EF with this lens? Seems like a good match with the 40 for FF.



They most likely need to get the rear element closer to the sensor to maintain the pancake design and that can't be done with an EF mount lens.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 27, 2014)

junkwerks said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or knowledge of why Canon went EFS instead of EF with this lens? Seems like a good match with the 40 for FF.



Seems to me that this 24mm is meant to be the 40mm equivalent for crop cameras -- 24mm x 1.6 =38.4. 

As an xxD owner it is NOT a lens that I want, I'd have preferred a 17.5mm (= 28mm FF) *NON-Pancake* lens. YMMV.


----------



## Luds34 (Nov 27, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > My copy was delivered by the big brown truck last night. I'm looking forward to playing around with it over the long holiday weekend.
> ...



For sure! I haven't shot too many photos or gotten them off the camera yet to do any pixel peeping (not that I'm really into that). But I can say from an ergonomics, shooting experience it is exactly like the 40mm pancake (if you have any experience with that lens). So focus speed, not USM speed, but relatively fast and above all, very accurate. Similar to the 40, the only time focus seems slow is if one is focusing from near to far or vice versa. And that can be partly because MFD is 0.52 feet (0.98 for the 40).

The small size and light weight is lost a bit on the 70D as the camera is big/heavy enough not to feel any smaller/lighter then if say a small prime (like the 28mm f/1.8) is mounted. However I really like it on a Rebel for a compact kit. It would be a perfect combo for your friends SL1 in my opinion.

Either Camera with the pancake mounted fits nicely into a Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 10.

And as you already know, 24mm is a great all around focal length on a crop camera so that is what I really like.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 28, 2014)

Photozone has already posted their review and given it a highly recomended award. It looks like a nice little lens for a lot of people on budget. 
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/889-canon_24_28stm


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

This on a refurb SL1 might be the perfect 'When I don't feel like lugging the 5D3' camera, not too mention adding the pancake for a bit more versatility.


----------

